# Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?



## perchcatcher (31. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute ich fahr am 19.3.05 nach Dänmark (nach Vrist bei Lemvig)an die Nordseeküste und möchte dort gerne Brandungsangeln ist das dort möglich?

Mit welchen montagen?
Was schwimmt da Rumm?
Gibt es dort buhnen?

P.S Der Nissum Fjord ist nur 2km von meinem Haus entfernt wenn ihr dort was drüber wisse könnt ihr das gerne auch mitschreiben.



Thanks im voraus!!!


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

hi perchcatcher !
ich bin glatt neidisch ! da fährst du doch an meinen lieblingsurlaubsplatz !
allerdings bin ich lieber in veilby klit (ca 1 km) ...
als montage nimmste am besten die ganz einfache mit 2 drahtarmen und 2 butthaken.
bekommste dort für 4 kronen mit bleiersatz.statt dem bleiersatz sollteste UNBEDINGT 100-150 noppenblei mitnehmen und dranmachen.an die haken kommen natürlich wattis.vergiss die ganzen teuren und aufwändigen montagen die es hier so zu kaufen gib.lockperlen und impact shield etc iss dort total überflüssig.und auch zu teuer wegen der vielen hänger in den buhnen beim rausheben.
zu fangen gibts normalerweise butt (pfannengrösse).dorsch kommt kaum an land. ob im märz hornhecht da iss weiss ich net,ev. im hafen thyboron.ab langerhuse (ca 5 km von vrist weg) bis thyboron gibts gute buhnen (aber auch schlechte,alte) es reicht wenn du die zweite oder dritte in langerhuse nimmst (direkt neben nem alten bunker).
was am nissumfjord los iss weiss ich net,mich hat er nie gross interessiert und wird es wohl auch net.
was noch klasse iss : die kutter ab thyboron : orca h ; beluga most
ostseestar iss auch dort,kenne ich aber net.vorher schlau machen ob die kutter auch da sind !
und für jeden angler iss ein besuch im jütlands akvarier pflicht ! küstencentret kann muss aber net sein.
ne schöne stelle iss auch bei bovbjerg.da war ich aber nur 2 mal und einmal davon schneider.
axo : mein rekord in langerhuse liegt bei 32 butt in 2-3 stunden ! war allerdings im sommer.

neidischer gruss
lagerfeuer1971


----------



## perchcatcher (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

wie lang sollen die Mundschnüre sein?

P.S. Wo kriegt mal da diese 4kr montage zu kaufen?

Vieleicht binde ich die vorfächer auch selber,brauche nur noch ne gute vorlage


----------



## perchcatcher (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

lohnen sich eigendlich getrocknet wattis?


----------



## Waldi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Moin,
ich kann Dir wohl von einer Woche geplantem Brandungsangeln in dieser Gegend berichten. Wir waren Anfang Oktober dort und obwohl schon brandungserfahren und gut ausgerüstet, war ein normales Brandungsangeln nicht möglich. Die Strandabschnitte mit den super Dünen sind zwar herlich und auch die Molen sind augenscheinlich eine Hilfe nur bei ständigem Wind um 7 blieben selbst 200g mit Kralle nicht liegen. Ich sag bloß 3 bis 4 zwei meter große Brecher und die Montage lag am Strand. 100 bis 150g Noppenblei ???? Vielleicht mal ein paar Tage ab Mai bei Warmduscherwetter möglich, aber ich garantiere Dir nicht im März an der offenen Nordsee. Dann mußt Du schon irgendwelche geschützten Stellen in Häfen suchen und das ist ja dann nicht unbedingt Brandungsangeln. Unsere Versuche brachten ab und zu zwar eine Platte es machte aber einfach keinen Spaß. Wir angelten jeder mit einer Rute 220g Birnenblei. So weit wie möglich gegen die Stömung einwerfen und hoffen das man die Montage wenigstens 5 min in der ersten Rinne halten konnte. Bisse waren natürlich nicht zu erkennen, es hing aber eben ab und zu eine Platte drann.
Ein Tip für den März ist vielleicht die Heringsangelei in Hvide Sande. Das ist ja aber nicht jeden sein Ding.
Ich hoffe ich hab Dir nicht so die Vorfreude genommen, vielleicht habt ihr ja etwas Glück mit dem Wind. Aber das ist dort offene NORDSEE und nicht z.B. die Lübecker Bucht der lauen Ostsee.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

selberbinden lohnt sich fast net, wie gesagt für ca 70 cent an jeder ecke, auch in den lebensmittelläden.
das mit den hohen brechern im märz kann schon sein, da iss dann nix mit brandungsangeln.bis ca 2 meter geht es gerade noch.liegenbleiben muss die montage ja net unbedingt (sandgrund).aber bei mehr als 2 metern isses auf den molen lebensgefährlich.
die mundschnüre sollten so etwa 20-25 cm lang sein.aber mit draht arm.
getrocknete wattis hab ich noch net dort probiert da es frische an vielen stellen in weissen kisten "sandorm" gibt.auch im laden richtung lemvig

grüssle
lagerfeuer1971


----------



## perchcatcher (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Frage läuft der Hering dort schon so früh ,letztes jahr war ich auch dort allerdings 4 wochen voher da lief noch nichts aber plattfische gib es in Hvide Sande genug das kann ich bestätigen


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

hering müsste theoretisch da sein, wissen tue ich es aber auch net ...


----------



## lattenputzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Hi Perchcatcher,
kann die Angaben von lagerfeuer1971 nur bestätigen. Buhnen in Vrist und Bovbjerg aber nur bei ablandigen bzw. geringem Wind nutzbar. Möglicherweise kann man auch direkt an der Mündung des Limfjords in die Nordsee in Thyboron angeln. Dort ist es jedenfalls geschützter und macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Bin wegen des Wetters und der Horrorpreise für Wattis (ca. 0,30€) nicht zum angeln gekommen. Wünsche auf alle Fälle gutes Wetter und viel Erfolg. Wäre schön, nach Deiner Rückkehr mal einen Erfahrungsbericht zu bekommen.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Achtung ! :
um sucherei zu vermeiden : die buhnen sind bei langerhuse und bovbjerg.wobei bovbjerg 15 km von vrist weg sein dürfte.besser sind die aber auch net man muss nur etwas weiter schleppen ...
an der mündung in thyboron hab ichs noch net probiert aber ein paar mal am limfjord selber.das war leider ne pleite da vom ufer aus kaum ne ordentliche wassertiefe erreicht wird.an den stellen an denen ich war  konnteste 150 meter weit reinlaufen und es war gerade mal 1 m tief.dazu sehr viele muschelbänke die ganz schön scharfkantig sind.für mefos soll es im limfjord allerdings gute stellen geben...


----------



## perchcatcher (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Bovjerg kenn ich da war auch schon mal im Urlaub aber leider ohne rute


----------



## Peter Dorsch (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Hallo! #h 
Ich war mit meiner Familie von 93-98 jeweils Juni,Juli in der Gegend.
Die bereits beschriebenen Buhnen sind bei ruhiger b.z.w.ablandigem Wind 
Top für Kliesche und Flunder,Dorsch kaum und wenn dann"Nemos",da Du im
Frühjahr fährst könnten eventuel größere Dorschis da sein.
Empfehlenswert für Hering ist Hvide-Sande,aber auch der Auslauf des Nissum
Fjordes.Sowohl der Nissum als Auch der Rinköbing und Limfjord sind zu flach
zum Brandungsangeln.
Alternativen bei Sturrm auflandig sind die Hafenbecken von Hvide-Sande und Tyboron-Wassertiefen bis 10 Meter.Wattis und Ringler sowie die beschriebenen
Paternoster kriegst Du im"Sandormkiosken"an der Sperrwerksbrücke in Hvide-Sande,die Preise waren damals zumindest erträglich.
Habe noch die Seekarten von der Gegend inkl. der Fjorde und Häfen,
So Bedarf PN und ich sende Dir Kopien zu.


Peter Dorsch #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## perchcatcher (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Wass fängt dort am besten?


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

kanz klar :_ wattwürmer (sandorm)
ringler hab`ich dort noch net gesehen, nur tobis. aber die sind schlichtweg scheisse.
es dürfte auch keine probs. bei der beschaffung geben da die an allen ecken verkauft werden.
entgegen einiger anderer meinungen gehen notfalls auch tauwürmer.die musste aber alle 15 min wechseln.
muschelfleisch etc anzuködern iss schlicht zu aufwändig und bringt keine vorteile...


----------



## perchcatcher (13. März 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Was kann man in Thyboren alles Fangen?


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

an den molen auf jedenfall platte,im sommer seltener dorch(-leins).
ich bleibe lieber bei langerhuse / harbore


----------



## choose!! (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Hallo zusamen!

....na Perchcatcher!? Was gefangen?
Berichte mal über deinen Urlaub dort.Würde uns allen interessieren.
:m


----------



## perchcatcher (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Urlaubbericht:
Leider war das Wetter nicht das beste
aber:

30 Butts
1 Wolfsbarsch

50 Heringe


MFG
Pascal


----------



## perchcatcher (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wie Brandungsangeln in der Nordsee in Dänemark?*

Wo willste denn genau hin?


----------

